# Schleie 2.35-2.55-2.9kg!!!



## Karl Inge S (20. Mai 2008)

Audun S sind vielleicht der beste angler im Norwegen.... und er kønnen photos machen auch...... 

Audun S-Schleie

Er angeln im Süd-Norwegen- Ich weiss nicht wo.


----------



## Case (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schleie 2.35-2.55-2.9kg!!!*

Wahnsinn.#6

Wenn ich sowas fangen würde....

wüsstest Du auch nicht wo.

Case


----------



## JerkerHH (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schleie 2.35-2.55-2.9kg!!!*

Boahhhhhh... 

traumhafte tincas.....
#6#6#6


----------



## Stonie (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schleie 2.35-2.55-2.9kg!!!*

Unfassbar...bis kanpp 3kg #6#6#6


----------

